# Highway Markings



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys I need a little bit of help please. I am in the process of making my Highways for my RR and for the life of me I cannot remember the colors for the lines down the middle of the road. I have painted on yellow lines ? so far, am I right? My era is 1970's on up. 
Are they different in town as opposed to country?
Thanks in advance.
Rod


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm, there was a REALLY long thread (500+ posts) about this on one of the YahooGroups chatlists about this several years ago. Someone found that there was a "playbook" about stuff like this used by Hollywood for creating authentic scenes. I think I know which list it was (LDSIG). When I get a chance, I'll see if I can find the thread. 

Brian 
Taxachusetts


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

In Florida and most of the USA, the center lines are Yellow and the line along the outer edge of the road is white.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

The current standard is to have each direction of travel lined on either side - yellow if there is opposing traffic on the other side, white if not. Thus, a two lane road would have a double yellow line (one for each lane, either broken or solid depending on whether or not passing is allowed) down the center, and solid white lines on either side. A broken line (10' of line, spaced 30' apart) indicates that a lane change is permissible, a solid line indicates that it is not. Multiple lane highways have broken white lines between lanes, solid white on the outside, and solid yellow against the median or divider. 

I do not know exactly when the standard was changed, but it had previously been all white, I think. I believe the change happened sometime in the mid '60s or early '70s, and I have no doubt that someone on the list will know the exact date. And don't feel bad about not knowing - most American drivers are shockingly ignorant of the rules and standards as well.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

We encountered Yellow lines on Oregon's roads in the late 50s....'58, 59. The reasoning then was it was easier to see when plowing snow. 

John


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen, just what I needed. So far so good. White lines at either side coming up.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

As mentioned above, you want yellow center lines and white shoulder lines.



For something different, below is a photo of the road stripes I've been applying to my HO scale layout. It's set in Southern California circa 1957. From what I've researched, the stripes at that time where still all white. And the center line was double white. I'm using 3m pin stripes. They work really well. The 1/16" size is great for HO scale.










Link to super large image

HO Roads


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Check this link out, see the roads and test your skills. 
http://www.msf-usa.org/riderperception/


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Highways?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Dashed white lines seperate lanes going in the same direction. 

Solid white lines indicate the seperation between the traveled portion and the shoulder. 

Dashed yellow lines seperate lanes going in the opposite direction. 

Solid yellow lines adjacent to the dashed yellow line indicate no passing is permitted on that side of the center line. If there is only one solid yellow line and it is on the other side of the dashed center line then that side is not allowed to pass, but the side without the line is allowed to pass when safe to do so and as long as the passing car can return to the proper lane before encountering a yellow line on their side of the center line.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Prior to the late seventies all lines were white. A solid line meant "DO NOT CROSS". A dashed line meant you could cross it when safe. Did not matter what was on the other side of the street. No lines along the edge of the road. 

So two way traffic approaching a hill, solid white line divider. Passing zone, dashed white line. One of each, rarely double. 

Two things, one you were expected to know the rules. Did not need ambulance spelled out in mirror writing so you could read it in your rearview mirror. Did not need to know what type of vehicle, if it had flashing red lights and a siren you pulled over. That is all you needed to know. 

In Colorado, where I learned to drive it was illegal to make a left turn coming out of an alley. Why, there was a solid white line down the middle of the street. Illegal to cross a solid white line.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Highway markings didn't used to be uniform from state to state... In Indiana when I got my license (1963) it was solid white or black line down the middle and yellow lines marking do not pass zones. When I moved to Iowa in 1966 was the first time I had ever seen the yelllow pennant sign on the opposite side of the road marking the beginning of the no passing zone. Indiana had rectangular white signs with "Pass with care" marking the end of the no-passing zone. 

I honestly do not remember the transistion to the center line being dashed white. 

Another thing I don't remember happening is the use of blue lights on police cars! When I was a kid, a blue light meant a Volunteer Fireman and there was NO legal requirement to pay any attention to it at all. There was a movement by some Association of Volunteer Firemen to make it a recognized emergency signal, but the legislature was not so inclined. 

It used to be illegal to have a flashing red light visible on the front of any vehicle except an official police, fire, or ambulance vehicle. Non-govermental emergency vehicles had to have flashing yellow lights and they had no legal requirement for anyone to yield to them. I do vaguely remember in the 1970's when some wreckers started to have rotating or flashing red lights on them and I remember a discussion at work about it now being legal to do so, but they could only illuminate them if the police said they could (or told them they had to!). 

Does anyone remember WHEN flashing Blue lights became official? What are the rules about them? Are they only for 'traffic' control? Or do they also get used for other emergency events? 

I also remember when firetrucks were BRIGHT RED and easily visible, but over the years the red became darker and darker to the point where there were people driving into them and claiming they didn't see them. Then there was a movement to make firetrucks yellow or white. That didn't last long and they went back to bright red, but not as bright as the original ones, and I notice that the shade of red is now getting darker and darker again, so I suspect history will repeat.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Right you are, and double yellow lines signify that you should not cross them to overtake another vehicle. In Chicago, rotating blue police lights became standard, after the ruckus created by the celebrated Summerdale police scandal of 1960 in Chicago. ( That is a story in itself) Mayor Richard J. Daley then recruited a new police superintendent who wanted to make a clean break with the past----no more black squad cars with red beacons, for a start. 
---TUL


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

This might help for current day marking data: http://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/services/publications/fhwaop02090/index.htm 

Scott


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent Scot, just what I needed. Thank you.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a quick look at why I needed the markings.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great Rod


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I like the big trucks you have! Rod 

Great rural setting and atmosphere also! like the small bushes in the empty lots also. 

If I may, could I suggest using rail road ties to make your grade crossing laying them on the tracks . 

Great ideas for Me - down the road, on My layout!! 

Nice work, 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

also forgot, brain fade...................................... 

Blue lights - are for those that drive and are "color blind" thus not seeing the color red...................with blue, they see red!! 

Dirk


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 25 Jul 2012 09:24 AM 
Just a quick look at why I needed the markings.










Methinks you also need some diamond highway signs warning drivers of the "One Lane Livingroom" before the doorway in the building at the end of the road!









"Yield to Housewives wielding vacuum cleaners and children jumping up to change channels on the TV."


----------

